# Canon Releases Digital Photo Professional 4.5.20



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 11, 2017)

```
<em>Canon has released a new update to its popular Digital Photo Professional 4 (DPP4) software. Version 4.5.20 adds support for older cameras including EOS-1Ds Mark II, EOS-1D Mark II N, EOS-1D Mark II, EOS 5D, EOS 40D, EOS 30D, EOS 20Da, EOS 20D, EOS 400D DIGITAL (EOS Kiss Digital X / EOS DIGITAL REBEL XTi), EOS 350D DIGITAL (EOS Kiss Digital N / EOS DIGITAL REBEL XT), PowerShot G15, PowerShot S110, PowerShot S100, and PowerShot S100V along with support for the EF70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS II USM lens…</em></p>
<p>Since its launch in 2014, Digital Photo Professional 4 has grown to support over 50 DSLR and PowerShot cameras. As well as supporting all the current professional full-frame DSLRs in the Canon range, this latest update now supports a wider range of older models and addresses a few other issues such as:</p>
<ul>
<li>Improved accuracy of the lens data of Digital Lens Optimizer for EF50mm f/2.5 Compact Macro, EF24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 USM, EF-S60mm f/2.8 Macro USM lenses.</li>
<li>Fixed the problem where it takes time to display a preview image on the high resolution display.</li>
<li>Fixed the phenomenon on the Mac OS in which RAW images imported via remote shooting are not displayed for preview in some cases.</li>
</ul>
<p>Commenting on this latest DPP4 update, Mike Burnhill, Canon Europe’s Professional Imaging Technical Support Programme manager, told CPN: “DPP continues to prove itself as a popular workflow tool for those photographers dedicated to maintaining an all-Canon workflow from capture to print. Canon developed DPP to work seamlessly with Canon cameras and we are delighted more and more users are discovering its workflow benefits. We have been listening to customers and expanding support for new and existing models within DPP.”</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>DPP 4: KEY FEATURES</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Faster, real-time adjustments</li>
<li>Improved RAW file workflow</li>
<li>Better, more approachable user interfaces</li>
<li>Compatible with 64-bit native environments</li>
<li>Colour adjustments for specific colour gamuts</li>
<li>Improved highlight recovery provides expanded tonality</li>
<li>Improved shadow recovery function</li>
<li>Support for movie playback</li>
<li>Auto Lighting Optimizer can be applied to JPEG images</li>
<li>Better integration with EOS Utility 3 software</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>You can download the latest version of DPP4 – 4.5.20 – free of charge, from Canon Europe’s support site <a href="http://www.canon-europe.com/support/" target="_blank">here</a>. Just click on the camera link and select Digital Photo Professional from the software options to download.</strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Antono Refa (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm amazed there are enough copies of the EF24-85mm f/3.5-4.5 USM to warrant continued improvement in DPP for it.


----------



## bsbeamer (Jan 11, 2017)

is this a NEW release, or just a late announcement?

The European site states: 
Digital Photo Professional 4.5.20 for Mac OS X
Release date: 08 December 2016

The USA site states:
Digital Photo Professional 4.5.10 for Mac OS X
12/15/16
dppm4.5.10-installer.dmg.zip


----------



## scrup (Jan 11, 2017)

OMG,

I can finally let DPP 3 go forever now.

Thank you Canon for supporting the 40D and 1DSii.


----------



## Beastiedawg (Jan 11, 2017)

"Popular"???

Dang, I guess I am getting so old, I have missed out on whats cool again!


----------



## vlad (Jan 11, 2017)

Not trying to troll, but does anybody here use it for their workflow? Of those that use it, do you also have Lightroom?

I remember messing with whatever version was current for the 5D3 and it was not very fun. I remember they also made it surprisingly hard to download, register, etc. It is tempting to use the native converter, but adding just one manual step to my workflow seems like too much for someone as lazy as me.

I recently bought FastRawViewer thinking it would optimize my culling workflow, but even though it's certainly fast, adding an extra step was just too much overhead and ultimately not worth it...


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 11, 2017)

vlad said:


> Not trying to troll, but does anybody here use it for their workflow? Of those that use it, do you also have Lightroom?



Not I. I always download and archive the installer for the latest version of DPP, just to have it in case I need it, but I haven't installed or used DPP since v2.x. I still have a 5D, a 20D and a 50/2.5 CM, so I'll definitely download this version. (Wonder why it isn't on the Canon USA site yet.)

I use Lightroom 5 for culling, cataloging, RAW conversion, lens correction, cropping, exposure adjustments, color balance and minor edits. Then Perfectly Clear and/or OnOne plug-ins for any additional tweaking desired before exporting to JPG. When I need to do extensive processing, use layers, add text, etc., I'll export to TIFF for opening in Photoshop. (And the Elements version of PS does everything I need.)


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 11, 2017)

I use nothing but DPP for all my editing. I'm happy to see anything that enhances it's abilities and reliabilities.
Have tried Oloneo for a short while (a trial version when it was new), but reverted to DPP.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 11, 2017)

DominoDude said:


> I use nothing but DPP for all my editing.



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 11, 2017)

I hate having to enter my serial number every time.


----------



## JoseB (Jan 11, 2017)

Nothing beats the DPP in raw (.CR2) conversion! 
Nothing!


----------



## vjlex (Jan 11, 2017)

It's about time the Rebel XTi was added! Now they just need to add the original Rebel/300D and then I may never have to use DPP 3 again (not that I use it that much now anyway, but still). The recipes are still non-transferable, right?


----------



## Click (Jan 11, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hate having to enter my serial number every time.



+1


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 11, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hate having to enter my serial number every time.



I always google for a serial number and enter that ;-)

For example:
http://photo.stackexchange.com/questions/67926/how-can-i-find-the-the-serial-number-of-a-canon-eos-dslr-when-the-stamp-on-the-c


----------



## vscd (Jan 11, 2017)

Really. Can anyone explain why there is *NEVER* lensdata available for the *Canon 80-200L 2.8*? Even volatile lenses like old Kit-Zooms are available but not the Lens which got the crowd from Nikon to Canon back in the 80ies. Sometimes I believe because it's not needed to get corrected but then the 70-200 L IS II should also be excluded. It's not the age, too.

I can't find any profiles for this (great) lens, not in DPP3, not in DPP4 and not in DXO. Has anyone a serious reason?


----------



## AlanF (Jan 11, 2017)

kphoto99 said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I hate having to enter my serial number every time.
> ...



The serial number is in the exit data of your jpegs, so I open one with Preview on my Macs.


----------



## noms78 (Jan 11, 2017)

I'm currently using DPP 3.15 instead of DPP4.x as my RAW convertor as there are a number of bugs with DPP4. I haven't tried 4.5.20 so not sure if they were fixed.

The main reason I don't use DPP4.x:

1) it takes much longer to tweak shot settings due to the GUI colours/layout
2) when previewing an image at full size (fit to screen) the image is fuzzy (compared to DPP 3.15) - it seems like USM is not applied?
3) for some reason it is harder to gauge exposure adjustments while zoomed in to 50% of the image


----------



## grainier (Jan 11, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hate having to enter my serial number every time.



It sure beats entering your credit card number every time.


----------



## grainier (Jan 11, 2017)

vlad said:


> Not trying to troll, but does anybody here use it for their workflow? Of those that use it, do you also have Lightroom?



Absolutely - it's my primary tool. Lightroom - hard no, my computer can't handle it.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 12, 2017)

AlanF said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Good tip! I've been removing my L plate! Doh! Thanks!


----------



## JonAustin (Jan 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hate having to enter my serial number every time.



In addition to EOS bodies, I have at least one other piece of electronic gear (a Brother label printer) that requires a valid S/N before permitting download of software updates.

I keep an Excel workbook of all the electronics and software I buy, tabbed into audio, networking, PC, photographic equipment, software, telecom and video sections. Any time I buy something that falls into one of these categories, I record the make, model, P/N, S/N, F/W, manufacture date, source, price paid, and any additional pertinent information. That way, when time I need to retrieve a S/N, license ID, etc., I just pull up the workbook and copy the pertinent data.

But I love *grainier*'s comment that entering a serial number beats entering a credit card number, every time! 8)


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jan 12, 2017)

How is this an update / new release?

US site has 4.5.10 released 12/15/2106
GB site has 4.5.20 released 12/06/2016

Also, not a peep from Canon after months over the broken Map Utility, USB / WiFi issues with OS X Sierra 10.12.

WTF?


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I hate having to enter my serial number every time.



123412341234 works.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 12, 2017)

shunsai said:


> It's about time the Rebel XTi was added! Now they just need to add the original Rebel/300D and then I may never have to use DPP 3 again (not that I use it that much now anyway, but still). The recipes are still non-transferable, right?



I cannot edit jpeg images from non Canon DSLR's, the controls are locked. I can understand no raw conversions, but jpegs should not be a issue.


----------



## -1 (Jan 12, 2017)

CR is sooo on:

"File version 4.5.20
Release date 08 December 2016"

Never mind: New to me! ;-))


----------



## vscd (Jan 12, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I hate having to enter my serial number every time.
> ...



Hmm, for testing purposes there is an equally easy way to get a fast Number:

Google Images


----------



## -1 (Jan 12, 2017)

vscd said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



That part is a rather s h i t t y behavior by Canon. It's totally legitimate to download software for a camera that you don't own. It could be old, sold, rented or borrowed gear or cameras belonging to clients or friends that made the captures that you are to process. No serial number should be required if they have decided to make the soft free. 

The soft are not really for the cameras but for the files! pp


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 12, 2017)

-1 said:


> That part is a rather s h i t t y behavior by Canon.



Why?


----------



## -1 (Jan 12, 2017)

Mikehit said:


> -1 said:
> 
> 
> > That part is a rather s h i t t y behavior by Canon.
> ...





-1 said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



HTH


----------



## vscd (Jan 12, 2017)

-1 said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



It was even more weird at the beginning of DPP4. I could open 5DM4 Files but no Files from the 5D or 5DM3. That's just plain stupid. At least readonly should be possible. I never used it anyway... DXO is way better for me (and DPP doesn't support a few of my Original Canonlenses  ).


----------



## Mikehit (Jan 12, 2017)

-1 said:


> Mikehit said:
> 
> 
> > -1 said:
> ...



Not really. I am just not sure why you referred to it as 's h i t t y ' behaviour - that suggests they are treating people badly if they want to download it. It is their software and they are free to allow access in any what they want, and as above there are ways round it.


----------



## Vern (Jan 12, 2017)

Beastiedawg said:


> "Popular"???
> 
> Dang, I guess I am getting so old, I have missed out on whats cool again!



I always start in DPP to process RAW files and then make TIFFs of some files to work with elsewhere. In addition to the RAW conversion, the DLO feature really sharpens up some files. I'm no post processing expert, but DPP has become intuitive for me and generates good final products or files to work on further elsewhere with minimal effort. Any improvements are welcomed by me.

I'm sure alternative workflows may be as good - but I hate having to stumble through the learning curve.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 12, 2017)

-1 said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > rrcphoto said:
> ...



the software is PURCHASED as part of the camera bundle. stop whining.


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 12, 2017)

I download DPP - to have it should I need it. Have not actively used DPP since i moved to Lightroom. 

Reason: unfortunately even DPP 4 is still missing at least 2 key features that I need all the time in my workflow: 
* no keystone correction - not auto, not manual. only crop/turn/mirror 
* no selective application of effects to parts of image. only global settings

Wish Canon would add this, so I could kick Adobe in the head and wipe their software from my PCs.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi bsbeamer. 
I don't know about the dates, but I checked the 40D support page only a couple of days ago to see if it was supported by DPP4 and it was still showing only DPP3 as available. 

I shall be downloading it and trying it now I don't need different versions for different cameras, I tried DPP3 before and couldn't make any sense of it but that may have been because I didn't know what I was looking for! ;D
Edit, 
I have just checked the 40D support page and sure enough DPP4 is available there now so maybe they didn't announce it until they had changed all the support pages.

Cheers, Graham. 



bsbeamer said:


> is this a NEW release, or just a late announcement?
> 
> The European site states:
> Digital Photo Professional 4.5.20 for Mac OS X
> ...


----------



## hbr (Jan 13, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi bsbeamer.
> I don't know about the dates, but I checked the 40D support page only a couple of days ago to see if it was supported by DPP4 and it was still showing only DPP3 as available.
> 
> I shall be downloading it and trying it now I don't need different versions for different cameras, I tried DPP3 before and couldn't make any sense of it but that may have been because I didn't know what I was looking for! ;D
> ...



The previous version 4 of DPP supported the Rebel Xsi (450D) but not the Rebel XT (350D), The latest version does support the XT so I am assuming that almost all Canon digital cameras will now be supported by this one version.

Brian


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 13, 2017)

Hi Brian. 
I just checked for my 300D (not that I use it now) and that is not supported, doesn't even have Windows 10 supported software! I'm guessing that one is being left behind! :'(

Cheers, Graham. 



hbr said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi bsbeamer.
> ...


----------



## hbr (Jan 13, 2017)

Real Bummer, Graham. Maybe in the next version. I did notice,though, with the XT (350D) my 200mm f/2.8 II, 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro and other lenses will not register lens data, and I cannot do any CA repair or peripheral correction with this camera. I could with the Xsi (450D).

Brian


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 13, 2017)

Have now tried this version of DPP and it behaves as before but covers my old 40D and so I've dumped the second earlier version. I really like DPP for what it does and as Vern says for lens specific adjustments I doubt that anything beats it and it's easy to use. It was never trying to be PS so I see no reason to knock it at all.

Every shot I've ever posted on CR has been via DPP.

Jack


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 13, 2017)

CR, thanks for the hint.

Tried the new DPP version yesterday on a 2nd gen. Core i5 equipped Notebook (~2011-2012 introduced) and it is really fast and well sorted ... it will be used on my main computer, a 3rd gen Core i7. Expecially sharpness settings and global corrections work like a breeze and do not need special popups any longer.

I have used DxO but it is really slow compared to the DPP and doesn't have too many interesting functions for my use. To use my 5D I had to upgrade to the Elite (?) version, never done that, to much hassle for some minor benefits.
DPP isn't that capable too to correct a lot of parameters of an image, and is has no local corrections. But I try to simulate the "slide photography" with my 5D: Try to get everything right from the start. On the other hand I profit from the benefits to correct colors, contrast, and some other minor GLOBAL tweaks.

After taking photos on a birthday festivity for a family member I had the comment: "People had fun to be photographed and felt very comfortable. The photographs show that!" - this took me down from all the tech/feature talk to the basics of photography. Not that I do not like tech and features, I recently upgraded to the IS version of the f/4 70-200 and the IS is a great tech/feature that helps me to get photos that aren't possible without IS.


----------



## MartinF. (Jan 13, 2017)

I installed the 4.5.20 from the canon.eu site yesterday - works fine, and very nice that I also can open raw files from my (very) old EOS 400D. 

However it is still a bit frustrating that DPP4.x does not read DPP3.x receipes , crops etc ,and even more frustration that DPP4 does only read the "starrating" from DPP3 not the "checkmark". For that reason I have still DPP3.x installed alongside DPP4.x

Alt that being said, I am glad for the DPP4.x it works great, and I have not yet used the "lightroom" software I bought alongside a new computer.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 13, 2017)

Only have 4.5.10 on the Canon.us site. Oh well - they'll probably come around to make it available there also in due time...


----------



## Maiaibing (Jan 13, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I hate having to enter my serial number every time.
> ...


Best Canon DSLR tip ever...


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 14, 2017)

They have fixed something that bugged me a lot - the crop ratio used to revert to "free" constantly.

Jack


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 14, 2017)

The new version (4.5.20) is crashing on my constantly. I can't even edit one photo with it.

I'm using it on a 32bit Windows 7 running in a VirtualBox. Every time I change the shooting distance in the lens section it crashes. If I don't change that then it crashes when pasting a recipe to other photos.

Since this is in a VM I took a snapshot before installing it, going back to 4.4... everything works just fine.


----------



## crazydogrun (Jan 14, 2017)

Maiaibing said:


> Only have 4.5.10 on the Canon.us site. Oh well - they'll probably come around to make it available there also in due time...



Found v4.5.20 on the 5DSr page of the Canon.us site. 

In addition to getting the serial # from jpegs, it's easy to get the serial number from the "info" tab of a raw image in any previous version of DPP.


----------



## crazydogrun (Jan 14, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> They have fixed something that bugged me a lot - the crop ratio used to revert to "free" constantly.
> 
> Jack



+1


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 14, 2017)

AlanF said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Its not a matter of finding the serial number, as you say, I just read a handy exif. I just find it a nuisance.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 14, 2017)

kphoto99 said:


> The new version (4.5.20) is crashing on my constantly. I can't even edit one photo with it.
> 
> I'm using it on a 32bit Windows 7 running in a VirtualBox. Every time I change the shooting distance in the lens section it crashes. If I don't change that then it crashes when pasting a recipe to other photos.
> 
> Since this is in a VM I took a snapshot before installing it, going back to 4.4... everything works just fine.



I just both things, and I don't see these crashes on my (native) Win 7 Pro 64bit.


----------



## kphoto99 (Jan 15, 2017)

kaihp said:


> kphoto99 said:
> 
> 
> > The new version (4.5.20) is crashing on my constantly. I can't even edit one photo with it.
> ...



Yes, on a stand alone laptop it works fine, but it is still crashing in my VirtualBox. I wonder if the difference is 64bit(laptop working) and 32bit(virtualbox crashing).

Anybody running it with 32bit Win7 and not having problems?


----------



## Act444 (Jan 16, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> They have fixed something that bugged me a lot - the crop ratio used to revert to "free" constantly.



YES! Just noticed it today after editing some photos I shot today - first I wondered whether I inadvertently changed some setting on the camera, but realized it must have been the update as it wasn't doing it before. I use the crop feature a lot and the fact that this annoying behavior has FINALLY been addressed is huge for me!


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 16, 2017)

kphoto99 said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > kphoto99 said:
> ...



I do NOT run it with 34bit Win7 but:
From http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/news/digital_photo_professional_4_0_launched.do:
"Please note: DPP 4.0 will be compatible only with 64-bit OS, such as Windows 7, 8 and 8.1, plus Mac OS X 10.8 and 10.9."
for 4.5.20 they say "compatible with 64bit native environments" so maybe the 34bit Win 7 is not supported.
The red coloured statement can have two meanings: (1) compatible with 32bit and 64bit and 64bit native environs or (2) compatible with 64bit and 64bit native environs ...

Maybe there is a tweak to let 32bit Win7 access to parts of the 64bit architecture of the PC. If I remember the things correctly there were some settings for executables to run under different "x-bit" environments etc.
Another idea: The VM disables some features inside it's "sand box" to allow stable guest OSs - maybe a switch in the VM config to allow for 64bit memory addresses for a 32bit guest OS?


----------



## greger (Jan 16, 2017)

I got vs 4.5.10 from Canon Canada site. Had to go to the 70D page and enter my wife's serial number from her camera as I kept getting errors from the 7D page. It's installed and looks like I'm going to be reading the manual a lot. I got it on my iPad so I can have DPP open on the putter and read the manual on the iPad. I may still use vs 3 to do quick conversions for jpegs to email to friends. 4.5.10 looks like a good program from first glance. I just have to learn how to use it. I save to jpeg and Tiff after adjustments in DPP 3. So will have to see if I get results that I am happy with when I open the Tiff in Elements after making adjustments in DPP 4.5.10.


----------



## JEL (Feb 22, 2017)

vlad said:


> does anybody here use it for their workflow? Of those that use it, do you also have Lightroom?



Had Lightroom, but much prefer DPP 

Pixel-peeping I found DPP gave better raw-conversion (not by much, but enough to matter to me)

Always hated LR's inability to load images directly from random folders (all that import-nonsense isn't useful to my work-flow)

It's all a matter of personal opinion of course, but for my needs LR never lived up to the hype. In fact, in my opinion, even the free Rawtherapee beats LR in functionality by quite a lot (and I suspect one reason is that adobe don't want LR to be so good it risks cannibalizing photoshop)

When I need something more artistic, in post-processing, I turn to PhotoReactor (a small 8bit image-editor which is quite fast, non-bloated, and just so much more pleasant to use than adobe's heavy stuff)


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 22, 2017)

DPP is no option for me as long as it does not offer 
1) *non-global adjustments* to selected/masked areas [as LR does] 
2) super decent *keystone adjustment *[as LR does]

those are 2 killer features for me in LR. But hate the LR database stuff.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 22, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> DPP is no option for me as long as it does not ofer
> 1) non-global adjustments to selected/masked areas [as LR does]
> 2) no ultra-decent keystone adjustment [as LR does]
> those are 2 killer features for me in LR. Hate the database thing though.


same here!

I often have to shoot equipment (think squares and rectangles) in very confined spaces. For me, keystone correcting is a must have feature.... and with the poor lighting, mask corrections are too......


----------



## Mikehit (Feb 23, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> DPP is no option for me as long as it does not offer
> 1) *non-global adjustments* to selected/masked areas [as LR does]
> 2) super decent *keystone adjustment *[as LR does]
> 
> those are 2 killer features for me in LR. But hate the LR database stuff.



I do like the ability in LR to make local changes but my main issue with DPP was how clunky it was. DPP is definitely getting better and I am using it more as I get used to it.


----------

